# Forum Offer - Eureka Mignon £255 delivered!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Come and grab a bargain!! Brand new Eureka Mignon for £255 delivered - give me a shout if you want one!

Andy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> Come and grab a bargain!! Brand new Eureka Mignon for £255 delivered - give me a shout if you want one!
> 
> Andy


In what colours Andy ?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Just got the silver/grey ones


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Is this the mk2?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the latest model, yes


----------

